# Ready for another? Chicken Pot Fattie Pie!!! Q-view



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm having so much fun smoking lately that I decided to kick things up a bit. And, hey, we get to eat what I like doing!!!!!!!!!

I knew by about 10:00 AM today that I would be off work early enough to do a shorter smoke...but, what shall I smoke?

Today was a toss up...1 huge or 2 small fatties...no wait, maybe....YEAH....lets do another pie!!!!!

The chicken used for this is from a whole bird I smoked 2 days ago...so I'm gonna kill a little bit of leftovers tonight 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. The sausage was thawed yesterday, and I didn't use it up...glad I didn't...now I get to do another pie! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This is a layered pie instead of having mixed ingredients, so it should be pretty interesting when it goes under the knife.

Ingredients:










Steamed Rice is in the covered pot:





Starting the Bacon Weave:





Rendering the bacon down some with the best grill press I could come up with:










Starting to layer in the fillings:















Ready to slap on a cover:





Cross your fingers....





Another successful pan and poly wrap pull:





The bacon weave, not perfect, but it'll work:





Just into the Smoke Vault on the top reack for the highest heat, with 3 small chunks of Mesquite @ 210*:





Thermo probe on the left side of the rack next to the beast:






Along with a couple of half slabs of spares to reheat, and a slew of oven therms.
These were frozen for a month and the thaw started 2 days ago in the refer.





I'm still watching rack temp VERY CLOSELY, as I haven't yet identified the problem with hot/cool spots yet. I did open the lower left vent all the way, as that side was running about 75-100* hotter, and that evened it out from left to center. Now the right side is a bit on the cool side. At least I got it to head in the right direction.

I added 3 more small chunks and bumped the temp up to 275 after the first 50 minutes.

It should be just about time to stab a probe in and start monitoring I/T now...been in over 1-1/4 hours.

Back with the rest when I have more to post...time to check out the smoke!

Thanks for havin' a peek at my Q!

Eric


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 24, 2009)

Looking good Eric.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 24, 2009)

Just got a probe in after taking these:










So far, so good!

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice idea.  Interested in seeing how it turns out and the taste test results.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 24, 2009)

nice Idea there.


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 24, 2009)

Eric,
Inquiring minds want to know.
Is that how you arrange your guages to get a reading across the grate?  Would you take readings at each grate level?  Thank you sir!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, OPD...I did it this way tonight while I was smoking to try and see where my temp differentials are. I did some tweeking on the lower intakes to see what changes, while I try to get a mental picture of what could be going on inside. Seems like possibly a rolling/turbulence of gas flows through the chamber in certain areas, hard to peg it down...hard to explain, but it is a strange situation that I've never experienced with the small GOSM.

Eric


----------



## fire it up (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, another fine meal.  And what a meal!  Nice work.
I have to admit I thought something a bit different when I read chicken pot fattie pie...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 24, 2009)

I had a few temp swings midway through the smoke and I decided to bump it up to 300* on the rack, 'cause it's late and the crew was getting anxious and hungry.

Pulled @ 170* I/T:





Uh-oh..........I think...nope....I know, the pie got married to the grate:





Sure did:





Wheeeeeeeeew! I came way too close to tearing that beauty apart.
I had to push the meat back through from the bottom of the grate to get them un-hitched:





Almost time to go under the knife:





The first slice, within about 6 or 7 minutes after pulling from the smoker:





I used a serrated knife to break through the crust of the bacon...nice and crispy:



































Well, that was a delicious meal! Texture, moisture, flavor....all very near perfection. Nice & thin sausage crust with no leakage...almost too thin for the gap on the grates, but it worked out OK.

This is not your run of the mill (Banquete, Mrs Smith's) store bought chicken pot pie. The self made sauce came out great, even though the ingredients were layered.

Thanks again Everyone!

See ya next time......good smokes to all!

Eric


----------



## meatball (Jun 24, 2009)

Love it...Looks like a great meal!


----------



## mcmelik (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice job gotta give you points for that one. I like a good fattie and chicken pot pie so why not throw them together.


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 24, 2009)

Great job on the Chicken Pot Fattie Pie!!! It's 5:15 am here and I wish I had some of theat pie instead of my toast and coffee. Good Job, Thanks for the views and information. :>)


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 24, 2009)

Great looking fattie!  I think I'm going to have to try a shepherds pie fattie like that!


----------

